# Water



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello,
I've been part of this site for sometime now, and I'm still amazed on how helpful it is. Thanks to everyone who helps. 
-I have a 05 28BHS, and I'm finding water in the storage compartment in the front. I think it's comming in the door frameof the compartment, but not sure. I waiting for a sunny day to do some sealant work. I was wondering if anyone else noticed this issue with their TT.

thanks

Jack


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome.

are you talking about a little moisture or actual soaking all the way through (ie puddling)???

You might want to do a quick search -- i think there has been quite a bit wrote about this in the past...

I know that i had water coming in initially and found that my Marker lights were not properly sealed ...

then later i found that the seam on the top of the trailer at the front did not have enough sealant applied and i had to add some up there...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If its around the door frame where the seal is, most dealers just use a pliers and put a little more bend in it. If possible, put a light inside from the other side at night and hopefully you will see light coming thru the location of the bad seal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you add a few weep holes to the door, this should solve the problem.

Here is a picture to help you out...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mine need to be locked as well as secured with the latch. I get water in if I don't have both sides secure. Also, I saw that mine was dripping from the seam above the door where the frame met. Don't ask me why they put the seam on top rather than the bottom. I put a little caulk on the seam and it stopped that also.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If its around the door frame where the seal is, most dealers just use a pliers and put a little more bend in it.


Thats what I had to do to mine also John

Don


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Jack,
I had a puddling leak in my forward storage. The caulking at the top of the door frame had a small break. Recaulked and all is well.

Lou


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

All excellent sugestions so here is maybe just one more. Mine only leaked when I opened it after a good rain. In other words the rain didn't dry or drain out yet. When I opened the door I would see water and immediately think there is a leak but in actuality it was me who made it leak.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Look closely at pic in Oregon Camper's post #4. See the vertical line on top of the door frame? That was the source of my leak into the storage compartment. Some clear silicone caulking in that crack stopped it.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Look closely at pic in Oregon Camper's post #4. See the vertical line on top of the door frame? That was the source of my leak into the storage compartment. Some clear silicone caulking in that crack stopped it.


Thanks for all the help...I applied so clear caulk in this area and that has stopped the leak so far--two very good rains since. The area looked ok, but apllied the caulk anyway--you never know

thanks


----------

